# Tonight, Tia is fighting for her life



## Marnie (Nov 19, 2009)

Poor little Tia has taken a turn for the worse today. She had to do a minor surgery even to get the needle back in to her vein today. Her blood levels are elavated from 700 and 800 to 7000 and 8000. She has acute pancreatitis and now diabetes.

It's weird because it came on so fast, Sunday she was feisty and barking at company, Monday I took her in (she kept throwing up water and was so ashamed of herself) and brought her home later with orders to take her back on Tuesday and then Joan kept her there. But she did have some troubles a few wks ago too and had been put on meds for 7 days. She has warned us that she could go at any time. Poor little Tia, we visited her at 4 today and she doesn't look to good.




This is the worst thing about having pets.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh Marnie sending prayers for Tia

Lori


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 19, 2009)

Aww, it's tough I know. Sending prayers for Tia and you.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 19, 2009)

you all will be in our prays. we pray tia getting well soon


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 20, 2009)

Aww, Marnie, I am sorry that Tia is sick. Sending up prayers for a quick and full recovery for your little one!

love,

Robin


----------



## Bassett (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, Marnie and Nate, I am so sorry to hear about Tia. She's such a great little loving dog. Just remember if she goes to be with your beloved Maggie, you did all you could for her and she was so loved by you and Nate that she has had a wonderful life up to this point. (((((hugs and



))))) to you and Nate.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so sorry, sending prayers for Tia and your family.


----------



## Mona (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Tia is doing better today Marnie. Sending prayers.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 20, 2009)

Marnie, I am so sorry to hear about Tia! jennifer


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 20, 2009)

Light and prayers my friend.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We just came from there now, I was with Donna and Lisa, so we all went to see her and Nate met us there. Joan says she's a little fighter, that she's lasted better than she thought she would. It's her pancreas that is still inflamed and not working but yesterday she threw water up right away, today she kept it down for 2 hours. But again, Joan did warn us that she could go at any time.

We're stopping back again in the morning to see her. We're going to give her through the weekend and if she makes it, we'll still have to see if she can eat and if not, we have a bad decision to make. Poor little dogs just don't live long enough, Tia's ten but it seems like just yesterday she was a puppy.

Bonnie, Sassy, not Maggie, OMG! Yesterday we actually took Maggie along to see Tia, but Tia's not to with it but she did know Maggie. Maggie just wanted to get out of there, I could see she was glad it was Tia and not her in there.


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 20, 2009)

So sorry, I hope she makes it! You're right, they just don't live long enough!!

Pam


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 20, 2009)

Marnie,

Lots and lots of prayers for little Tia- she is indeed a fighter - when we were at the vet today, you could see that she was happy to see you and Nate. You are giving her every chance and you have a great vet to work with you - Tia is in the best of care.

I agree with you - it is so important for her to see you and Nate and for little Tia to feel the love that you and Nate have for her.

Hugs!


----------



## Miniv (Nov 20, 2009)

Sending you blessings and prayers for both you and Tia.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 20, 2009)

Joan called a while ago and said her glucose levels were at 478 and they are working at getting it down. I don't know a lot about diabetes but it sounds pretty scarey.


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2009)

Marnie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Tia {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your little Tia. I had a diabetic Samoyed and I know it is so hard to keep them regulated on meds. Much harder than humans. My girl also hated throwing up very unlady like and she was such a priss. I'll be thinking healing thoughts and sending prayers for your precious Tia it sounds like you have an awesome vet that is taking great care of her.


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2009)

Marnie, I am holding you and Tia in my thoughts and prayers. I understand so much how it feels to have a beloved pet in the hospital. It makes it hard to concentrate on anything else, to say the least. I hope everything can be okay!


----------



## Barbie (Nov 22, 2009)

Hoping for a promising update today! She (and you) are in my prayers!

Barbie


----------



## Connie P (Nov 22, 2009)

Keeping you and Tia in my thoughts. I sure hope she is doing better today.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 22, 2009)

We went to see her yesterday, she looked a little perkier, we had hope, today when we went up, she looked worse than she has since being sick. I told her it's ok to go be with Sassy, she looked so sad, it breaks our hearts. Joan didn't think she'd last this long, she says she's a little fighter but she's just not getting any better and she can't linger like this much longer. She says she should have gotten better by now. So tomorrow we have to go up and decide what to do. If anyone wants to see a wonderful website to buy little caskets from, go to www.angelsleeping.com. I was going to order her one but it won't get here in time so Nates making her one. I'd gotten one from them 5 yrs ago for Sassy, but she had cancer and I had the time to order it. With Tia I couldn't face it till now that we are probably going to lose her.

Darn, I hate lossing these pets. It's so tough, even if you try to keep it in perspective, it's not your spouse, not your children or friends, it's a pet ---- it is still so hard to let them go.

Please, please, if anyone has any healing powers, say a prayer for Tia, her time is running out.




Maybe to see her picture will make the good thoughts go through to her.


----------



## REO (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Marnie, I'm SO sorry you're losing your Tia. My heart aches for you.





{{{{{Hugs}}}}} for you all.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 22, 2009)

Marnie, I know how hard this is on you. I have been there and so have most of us on this forum. It just hurts so darn much. Just remember all the good times you had with Tia. If only our furkids could live a life as long as we do. Saying a special prayer for your little Tia.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 22, 2009)

Marnie-

I'm so sorry about little Tia. You have done your best for her. You did right to tell her it was ok to go. Just remember that you will see her again one day.

(((((HUGS)))))

Barbie


----------



## minih (Nov 22, 2009)

Sending prayers and hugs your way. They become so much a part of your family, it is hard. I have lost several thru the years and loved every one.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 22, 2009)

I sure hope she turns the corner. And I think it is easier to send healing thoughts with her little picture up! C'Mon Tia, we need you to get better!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so very sorry your little Tia is not feeling well. My prayers going out to her and you.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Marnie, I put her pic on my desktop and I have been sending for her but she's getting pretty tired. She sure wants to come home with you Hon. And having a picture does help me send deeper. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm sending prayers and good thoughts...maybe she'll turn the corner. I'm sorry your baby isn't better yet, but I'm sending hope...hugs.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 23, 2009)

lots of prayers going out to you and your little tia. what an adorable little girl she is!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 23, 2009)

Tia is gone, she tried so hard but just couldn't get better, this morning we left her go. We are having her cremated and bringing her ashes home to sit in our bedroom, the place she loved to be the most. But thanks to everyone who cares.

Rest In Peace, our sweet little girl. Ter Tia Becky Blue 7/24/00 to 11/23/09


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 23, 2009)

{{{{{{{ Marnie and Tia }}}}}}}}}} Hugs hon, know that Tia is in a place of no pain, running around playing with those that have gone before. Sorry you have to go through this. Hugs again.


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2009)

Marnie, I am so sorry!!!

We also have Winston's ashes in our bedroom, with his favorite toy.

Don't go pick up the ashes alone. I broke down when H brought them home and I had not anticipated that I would.

I'm just so sorry.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh Marnie and Nate, I am so sorry. I tried calling you but you must be outside.

Tia was a special little girl - she was a fighter but it just wasn't to be.

Hugs my friend.

Luv ya,

Donna


----------



## Mona (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh Marnie, I am sooo very sorry for your loss and heartbreak. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh Hon, I am sorry, but she was ready and you gave her dognity and such love. Bless you during this hard time.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 23, 2009)

Marnie, i am so very sorry.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2009)

Marnie, I am so sorry you are having to go thru this. I know how much it hurts. We have Shado's ashes in our bedroom along with Vips (my Great Dane) on a special shelf, along with there pictures. I also buy shadow boxes, from Micheals, and put there favorite toys, along with a special favorite treat, there collars, dogs ID's and tags and anything else I can think of to put into it. It sure dont help the pain, but it does help knowing we are doing something special. Little Tia is now your guardian angel heart dog, keeping watch over her Mom.

Corinne


----------



## Barbie (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry!!! RIP Tia!

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## Sonya (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so sorry..I was hoping she would pull through. You did all you could...Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm So, so sorry





Nothing dies that is remembered, and Tia will live forever in your memories and hearts.

{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so, so sorry that you lost her...





Liz R.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry! (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 24, 2009)

So very sorry. You were such a great Mommy to Tia. God speed Tia.


----------



## rockin r (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh Marnie,,,



I am so very sorry....Hugs to you and all who loved Tia...Theresa


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I know the feeling all too well.


----------

